# Weird popping noise when turning (2017 Rogue)



## Kicker1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Have a ‘17 Rogue and have noticed it making a popping noise when making turns. It’s not every single time, but I’m noticing it more. Wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions/similar issues before taking it to someone to look at.


----------



## Kicker1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Cai Buenavides (Aug 25, 2020)

Why Does My Car Make Noise When I Turn? | The New Babylon Honda


Find out some common reasons why your car is making a noise when you make a turn at The New Babylon Honda. Then feel free to contact our service center in West Babylon for additional help with a diagnosis.




www.babylonhonda.com




.

I hope that this article can help you out on trying to figure out the cause of your problem.


----------

